# Simon's pond thread



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Carrying my thread over from the shelled section as it no longer has any shelled inhabitants and some people may still be interested in how it evolves.

Over the weekend I got my new multibay filter plumbed in and working. I've got rid of all the ribbed hose, it's now all 1.5" waste pipe from pump to uv and uv to filter. The waste is all the same size. The output to pond is 4".

I've got a float valve to install which will cut power to the pump should the water level drop in the event of a major leak. I also need to sort out the air, my goldfish hate it so I'm going to swap the flat ceramics for some balls and suspend them nearer the surface so that they're not disturbing the fish so much. I intend to add plants this year.

Waste pipe direct from pump









Return


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

I need to sort the landscaping but this is what it looks like at the moment.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice looking setup bud. What dimensions do you have there?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you. The internal dimensions are 12' long x 5' 6" wide x 1' 6" deep. It houses a mixture of goldfish - commons, comets and shubunkins.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

No turtles anymore? That makes me sad.

It's still a nice pond, though!


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Ron Magpie said:


> No turtles anymore? That makes me sad.
> 
> It's still a nice pond, though!


As I said in my shelled thread, I'm not prepared to add any more when I couldn't keep the ones I had alive. My pond/the climate aren't suitable.


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

No Koi?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

chalky76 said:


> No Koi?


Nowhere near big enough in my opinion for koi. I'd want to be much wider and much, much deeper.


----------



## Markw999 (Mar 30, 2014)

_simon_ said:


> As I said in my shelled thread, I'm not prepared to add any more when I couldn't keep the ones I had alive. My pond/the climate aren't suitable.


I admire your decision to put animals' welfare before your own enjoyment. It's a great pity that many people behave in the opposite way. Well done sir.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

_simon_ said:


> Nowhere near big enough in my opinion for koi. I'd want to be much wider and much, much deeper.


Going against what I posted I've been convinced by other koi keepers that koi would be ok even at my current depth, however I can make my current pond deeper with very little issue so this is on the cards now. This week I've added a ghost and 2 koi that I won't know what they are until bigger, all 3 are tiny at 3-4". I already have the filtration in place to cope with a 10,000 litre koi pond so that base is covered.

In other news I decided against adding plants and the air stones are now back in swapped to canister shape.


----------



## JoPwerks (Mar 15, 2012)

Glad you still have your pond simon :2thumb:

It still looks fab too 

Koi are stunning we had them once (my parents) look forward to seeing what you do


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Not much has changed other than the plants growing but current picture:









A vaguely fishy one


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Done some more plumbing. Waste from the filter to the drain so I can clean the filter and do water changes now without flooding the garden. It's a long run...


----------



## AdamMC (Sep 4, 2013)

Hi guys
I have koi carp and gold fish. The biggest carp we have was 3.5ft and 15-25 lbs


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

So it's nearly time for another upgrade. I've started preparations by visiting the tip with a few car loads of stuff and rearranging a few things in the garden to make space for a holding tank to transfer the fish into whilst the new pond is sorted. I've decided to completely do away with the current one, it'll be dismantled and filled in. The new one will be a 10' raised wooden octagon just over 1 metre deep. I'll move it well away from the shrubbery to stop leaves falling in and allow me to walk around it. The current pond holds 4700L, the new one will be 8116L.

I'm not sure how much I'll get done this year with winter not far off so I suspect it won't be complete until spring. Plenty of time to sort funds for the build and plan the holding tank filtration, garden layout and plumbing of the new pond.

Watch this space


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

The holding tank is sorted. I've got a 2nd hand 1600L one being delivered tonight at a price too good to miss.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Bit of a video. The 3 Koi are growing fast so it'll be nice to give them more space next year.


----------

